
Vue in 2016 - tsutomun
https://medium.com/the-vue-point/vue-in-2016-8df71d98bfb3#.jmlgsmk67
======
agentgt
I would not be surprised if Vue becomes long term one of the major winning js
libraries that is the goto library just like jQuery did.

I remember when jQuery came out and there were all sorts of existing make-js-
dom-ajax-easy libraries already out with major entities backing them: Dojo
toolkit (a ton of companies), Prototypejs (Rails), GWT (Google), YUI (Yahoo)
and many more.... but jQuery backed by a single guy won.

~~~
ergo14
Actually web components that are backed by all...browsers won ;-) HN doesn't
see it yet though.

~~~
akmittal
Webcomponents are not even close to winning (but I want to see that happen).
As far as I know React is winning and vueJS is going strong. I have not seen
much projects using web components.

~~~
ergo14
They are implemented inside browsers - so they won - they are a standard. Do
not confuse this with js framework popularity. They may or may not use
components internally.

------
joshmn
Whether or not Evan sees this, I hope he knows I'm thankful for him and his
work. Vue is the only front-end framework I will ever consider (up to this
point).

For the most part, I think front-end frameworks are overused. Like, Uber's
freight page — why the hell are they using React? My gut tells me some
internal tooling bootstrapped setup, but something else tells me "because it's
cool, and it's not cool not to use it."

The appeal just isn't there to me. Developers (and c-level execs) seem to care
about how hot their stack is, rather than how practical their stack is. I
guess my liberty comes from being self-employed, and being able to make my own
decisions. I don't want another thing to have to learn/document/support/break
in my pipeline. I just want everything to work as fast as I need it to work,
when I need it to work.

I've managed just fine (as have many, many others) with just dropping in
Turbolinks if I need "fast". HOWEVER, I will say that when the business
requirements mentioned "get it close to real time" and "lots of moving parts
on this [controller/page]", I ditched my janky-ass jQuery hackjob and went to
Vue. And I'm really, really glad I did it.

------
tomschlick
Laracasts has a great (and free!) video series on getting started with Vue 2.0
if anyone is interested: [https://laracasts.com/series/learn-vue-2-step-by-
step](https://laracasts.com/series/learn-vue-2-step-by-step)

------
themoat
Something about Vue resonates with me. I won't bash any other frameworks, but
for my purposes, Vue scratches the frontend itch.

~~~
Ralfp
> I won't bash any other frameworks

Doing mostly React myself, Vue has reminded me of times when I was doing PHP
and the Rails was "next big thing", and you couldn't have discussion about
technology on "neutral ground" without it being raided by aggressive RoR
fanboy or few to explain to you how you are doing it all wrong without giving
any arguments, but with a lot of snark.

~~~
shados
Downvoted because of the way its presented, but quite a few techs lately
become popular mostly because of overly aggressive PR than actual technical
merits (even though those things ARE good, don't get me wrong).

Not criticizing the quality of those tools when I say the following, but techs
like Vue, TypeScript, MobX (for a while, I didn't see it happen lately), etc
seem to have gained popularity mostly because you could not say anything
without them being mentioned. Then people who are unfamiliar with the field
get the impression those things are super mainstream and go try it. Sure, they
need to be good to stick, but...

And in some cases of TS, that was happening long before it was good (back when
the type system sucked, ES6 support was abysmal, etc). Then it got a huge
following, and then it got good. That type of behavior make communities pretty
toxic.

Of course, we're all only humans, and marketing is often more important than
quality.

~~~
Ralfp
> Downvoted because of the way its presented

Could you please elaborate?

~~~
shados
Sorry, -I- didn't downvote it. When i posted it, it was -being- downvoted
because people didn't like the way it was worded. I agreed with it.

------
hhhhggfdd
The really interesting thing to me here is the funding model -- he's making
$10k/month on Patreon right now (which is great!!). Most of that comes from 11
$500/month sponsorships.

That's much more than I've seen from most other people raising money on
Patreon

~~~
mars4rp
He is beating well funded teams of Facebook and Google alone! $500 is a very
small price to pay if you are company and using Vue in production.

------
senko
I was recently looking at Vue and was blown away by the quality of the
official docs. They're both very comprehensive and readable.

Quite apart from many other projects that have a hello world / tutorial and
autogenerated API docs and think that's enough.

~~~
sehr
Holy shit they're even responsive and don't look like someone stuck in the
00's designed them. Honestly kind of blown away right now

~~~
tribby
evan you is a designer, and it shows in everything from the docs to the API to
the implementation of the transition system in vue. his consideration of what
others would call little things is why this project won me over.

~~~
jazoom
I'm curious why a designer has a special way of making an API?

------
fractalf
Fantasic work Evan You! Vue is exactly what I've missed in the js world. I
cant explain it well, but I never could stand Angular or React. Look forward
to using Vue alot in 2017

------
BozeWolf
Will vue be the new hotness in javascript land? Will it replace react as the
next best thing? Kind of funny the author devotes a paragraph to this question
too. But still wondering!

I know both frameworks differ, but I see/read that more and more developers
start with vue whereas those kind of posts half a year ago would have been
with react instead.

I sort of liked react, as far as I find doing javascript enjoyable. The whole
thing making it complicated at first is that flux/redux thing.

~~~
arcticfox
I think "complicated at first" is an understatement when it comes to
flux/redux - I've been using it for a year and it's still a pain, even though
I love what it can do.

------
abalashov
I just stumbled onto Vue after disenchantment with the morbid obesity and
tooling diarrhoea of Angular 2--itself a research project born of an
increasing sense that Angular 1, bureaucratic enough in its own right, is
being aggressively deprecated by these sociopaths. That's something that
unfortunately has implications for all of us, including those who would just
as well keep using Angular 1.x contentedly.

Vue is amazing! Everything that's good about Angular 1 but without the
embellished boilerplate. One is free to use Vue in any way one wishes, from
script tag include to complex Webpack get-ups. It has a surprisingly large
ecosystem of third party UI components, including a great, no-nonsense state
router. But fundamentally, one is free to architect one's app as one wishes
without having to spend two years learning a bunch of meta-boilerplate and
build-tools-for-build-tools just to get going.

And it lets one write plain old ES6, a luxury in this age of TypeScript
fascism by psychopathic ex-JBoss villains. I love it! This is the perfect MVWW
compromise I've been after, as a non web developer by trade!

Thank you, Evan! Amazing work, and great documentation! Thank you, thank you!
I just became a $50/mo Patreon supporter. If I ever get wealthier, I'll
increase it. And I haven't even used Vue for any production work yet. But
that's how much I love it! I haven't loved something this way in probably a
decade and a half. Almost every hipster.js novelty that comes across HN, big
and small, makes me groan. This is the first thing of its kind about which I
haven't felt that way.

This is going to be a highly successful venture. I know it. Godspeed!

~~~
DCoder
> _And it lets one write plain old ES6, a luxury in this age of TypeScript
> fascism by psychopathic ex-JBoss villains._

This opinion is one of the many things that are wrong with the JavaScript
ecosystem today. Static typing as provided by TypeScript is a safety net, not
"fascism".

~~~
abalashov
Yes, but they completely undermine the appeal of JavaScript for getting things
done quickly and easily for the JS-competent. If I wanted to write my
JavaScript as bureaucratically as one writes Java or C#, I'd just use those
languages.

Also, Angular 2 claims to be TS vs. ES6 agnostic, but practically, all
documentation and resources are TS-orientated. That's more what I meant by
fascism.

As far as the language premiums offered by TS: if I otherwise had to write
ES5, I could see the value. With all the improvements offered by ES6—sure,
type safety is not among them, but alas—I don't see any reason to use TS.

~~~
DCoder
> _getting things done quickly and easily_

Sure, fast turnaround is good. Being able to maintain and refactor what you
made a year later is even better. I'm currently refactoring an app that has
~30k sloc TypeScript, and doing it without types would be a lot worse.

However, my app is not built in Angular, so my experience here may be quite
different.

~~~
abalashov
I'll buy that. I'll also buy that the discipline of TS—like Java—is useful on
large enterprise projects and/or on large teams, especially if the aim is to
limit the amount of damage that can be done by ordinary J2EE H1Bs at
Accenture.

But that's no reason to force its use as a precondition of using a notionally
JS framework.

~~~
jolux
It's sort of sad that TS inspires comparisons to the bureaucratic, manifestly
typed languages like the perennial Hacker News bashees C# and Java and not the
graceful type inference of some functional languages. These languages being
the face of strong static typing betray the ability of types to make a
programming language both safer _and_ more expressive.

~~~
abalashov
I think it's a red herring. TS's typing isn't the only thing that is true
about it, and is not the salient issue here. Were TS merely to force types
upon me, I think I'd have few grievances with it.

Yes, yes, I know—it's (2.x) a superset of ES6. But just you try writing
Angular 2 code in such "ES6". No, you have to play ball with generics and the
full gamut of Java features.

~~~
DCoder
Generics are a pretty integral part of the type system, not a "Java feature".
And TS has other good features besides types, e.g. transpiling to ES5,
async/await, TSX, decorators. What does pure ES6 offer instead?

I am avoiding Angular entirely (I'm not a fan of the "and the kitchen sink"
approach it promotes), so I can't comment if they're taking TS too far.

------
threatofrain
Somewhat of a tangent, but does anyone have any experiences to share for
functional JSX + Vue 2?

~~~
mercer
Yeah, I'd love to use Vue, but I'm not a fan of the Angular-style
'templating'. If I could easily use JSX, that'd be awesome!

~~~
carc1n0gen
I don't know what you mean by "angular style templates". Vue most commonly
used single file components, and I've never seen those in angular

~~~
mercer
Sorry, I meant stuff like <v-if="condition">.

------
j1436go
Another very happy customer. After doing React and Angular 2 for a while I'm
very happy with Vue. And it would be really nice to see Weex reach production
maturity someday (regarding docs as well). Thanks, Evan!

~~~
tribby
agreed! it would seem ready for production given the alibaba association but
docs and official support for vue (weex is based on but not actually vue) seem
like the blockers for other orgs to adopt it. evan has stated in some HN
thread (can't seem to find it now) that an "official vue" version of weex is
coming very soon, though.

~~~
SparkyMcUnicorn
In the article it states that that stage is complete already.

------
stevebmark
As far as I can tell, Vue doesn't actually do much differently than the
hundreds of Javascript view libraries that have come before it, like Backbone
views. It seems just to be gaining popularity as a "react"-ionary pendulum
swing from React boilerplate. I don't have anything against Vue but I don't
see specific benefits over other similar libraries.

------
shawkinaw
I'm intrigued by Vue. I am also traumatized by the almost complete lack to
continuity from Angular 1 → 2. Does anyone know if API stability is a value of
Vue's? I don't want to learn something if it will all be different in 6
months.

~~~
andrei_says_
There were breaking changes between v.1 and v.2. That being said, API
stability is definitely a priority.

~~~
camus2
> There were breaking changes between v.1 and v.2. That being said, API
> stability is definitely a priority.

"Breaking changes" is a euphemism. These are 2 completely different frameworks
that only share a name, nothing more. Both versions share 0 API.

~~~
gnud
I think GP was talking about Vue, and you were talking about Angular? The
shift in Vue from 1->2 isn't that massive.

------
seanwilson
How much type safety do you get using Vue with TypeScript compared to Angular
2 or React? For example, if you use a variable with the wrong name or wrong
type in a template, can you set Vue up to give you a compile time error?

~~~
nmerouze
You can use JSX instead of string templates. This way you can get type safety.

~~~
seanwilson
Do you know of any examples of this?

~~~
nmerouze
JSX is in the docs: [https://vuejs.org/v2/guide/render-
function.html#JSX](https://vuejs.org/v2/guide/render-function.html#JSX)

I don't have any concrete example of Vue.js + JSX + TypeScript but I know it's
a bit tricky, see this thread: [https://forum.vuejs.org/t/vue-2-0-and-
tsx/308/8](https://forum.vuejs.org/t/vue-2-0-and-tsx/308/8)

------
owebmaster
> vuejs.org page views: 21,424,759

With an ad strategy, he would make a good money, at least double his current
earning. I'd think about it.

~~~
mimsee
The website has ads via Carbon Ads. I like how Carbon Ads are not as intrusive
as other ad firms. No animation or autoplay video with sound.

------
vassy
Is anyone using Vue with Rails? Is it easy to set up?

~~~
jaequery
Yea it works on anything, almost like loading a jquery library

------
based2
Where is gone the Ordonnée legend?

------
Kiro
Vue is nice until you realize that you're supposed to use something like vuex.
The simplicity is then lost and I feel I may just as well use React+Redux.

~~~
fractalf
Uhm.. Your reasoning doesnt make sense. You dont have to use vuex, and if you
do, its not really that hard. And for sure React+Redux wont make your life
more simple if thats what you are after

